# MWO Mario Mercier R22e and MCpl Christian Duchesne 5 Fd Amb - 22 Aug 2007



## Colin Parkinson

2 NATO soldiers killed, 3 others hurt in Afghanistan   
  
CTV.ca News Staff 
  
Updated: Wed. Aug. 22 2007 5:53 PM ET 

Two NATO soldiers and an interpreter have been killed in Afghanistan during a patrol, NATO says.

Another soldier and two journalists were injured in the same incident, which occurred in southern Afghanistan.

The incident "puts into context the very real dangers, difficulties and life threatening situations our ISAF troops, media and the interpreters who accompany them, encounter on a daily basis," said Lt. Col. Bridget Rose, a spokeswoman for the International Security Assistance Force's Regional Command South.

"Our thoughts are with the friends and families of those who have died or been injured in this incident."

An exact location hasn't been given yet for the incident.

No identities or nationalities have been released yet; however, that information usually comes from officials of the country whose soldiers were affected.


Developing...

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070822/nato_deaths_070822/20070822?hub=TopStories




With files from The Canadian Press

*From CBC:*

Two NATO soldiers and an interpreter were killed during a patrol in southern Afghanistan, NATO said Wednesday.

Another soldier and two journalists were injured in the same incident.

The names and nationalities of the dead and wounded have not been released and no other details have been provided.

Canadian soldiers are part of the NATO mission.

NATO announced the deaths in a press released issued by its International Security Assistance Force, known as ISAF.

"[The incident] puts into context the very real dangers, difficulties and life-threatening situations our ISAF troops, media and the interpreters who accompany them, encounter on a daily basis," said Lt.-Col. Bridget Rose, a spokeswoman for ISAF.


MOD EDIT: Updated title


----------



## punisher_6d

Latest says two Canadian soldiers killed:  http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070822.wafghandeaths0822/BNStory/Afghanistan/home


----------



## Thompson_JM

Ah Crap.........

I Really wished it could quiet down for a little while for us....... I was really hoping....

And even more, I hope and Pray that Roto 4 doesnt exceed the number of casualties that we had on 3.... it was a damned bloody 6 months... 

Godspeed to the fallen, and prayers to their families.


----------



## MC

latest on quebec news pages have it as 2 soldiers from valcartier. cameraman was severely injured in the foot, SRC reporter went into shock (no physical wound).


----------



## Mike Baker

CTV is saying they are Canadian. What a way to start off the new Roto. RIP soldiers


----------



## KevinB

RIP


----------



## GAP

condolances


----------



## mysteriousmind

may those 2 vandoos fine gentlemen rest in peace, and may their comrade know that we support them with all our hearts.


----------



## Roy Harding

Let's keep the speculation "off the air" as it were.  There is, to my knowledge, no confirmation regarding that Canadians were killed - much less that they were "Van Doos".  Regardless who the fallen are - they have my respect.

Until we DO have confirmation regarding the individuals concerned, stop the speculation.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## mysteriousmind

M. harding, in Quebec, it is out...2 were with the 22nd. We do not have their names yet. but they were with us.


----------



## slowmode

This is horrable, May god be with them. 
Rest
In
Peace


----------



## ark

> 2 Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan
> Updated Wed. Aug. 22 2007 6:53 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> Two Canadian soldiers and an interpreter have been killed in Afghanistan during a patrol, a Canadian general says.
> 
> CTV's Denelle Balfour told CTV Newsnet from Kandahar that Brig.-Gen. Guy Laroche broke the news to reporters there.
> 
> Another soldier and two Canadian journalists were injured in the same incident, which occurred in southern Afghanistan.
> 
> Public broadcaster Radio Canada said both journalists were its employees.
> 
> Radio-Canada said cameraman Charles Dubois has been seriously injured but reporter Patrice Roy was uninjured but suffering from nervous shock.


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070822/nato_deaths_070822/20070822?hub=TopStories

CTV confirms the two NATO soldiers are Canadians.

RIP and speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Roy Harding

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> M. harding, in Quebec, it is out...2 were with the 22nd. We do not have their names yet. but they were with us.



Thanks.

Please provide links in future - I see a link has already been posted by someone else.

Roy


----------



## Jungle

They were part of an offensive operation, to secure key terrain in Zhari district. The operation was conducted by B Coy, 3R22eR, supported by all avail assets.
The explosion happened during the consolidation portion of the operation.

Reposez en paix, les gars. On se verra de l'autre coté.  

Je me souviens.


----------



## punisher_6d

Roy,

They just interviewed a News Director from Radio Canada on As it Happens.  It's pretty obvious that the soldiers killed were Vandoos and some of the journalists involved were indeed Canadians.

Here's the DND news release:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2428


----------



## Michael OLeary

Gentlemen, the point is they we do not allow posts identifying personnel, units, etc., without a public source link.  There are people on the forum that are in the know with these incidents, and we do not want to be the source of a premature leak before the official release.  Therefore, any such posts without a direct linked public source will be challenged and/or removed.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Roy Harding

Punisher_6D said:
			
		

> Roy,
> 
> They just interviewed a News Director from Radio Canada on As it Happens.  It's pretty obvious that the soldiers killed were Vandoos and some of the journalists involved were indeed Canadians.
> 
> Here's the DND news release:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2428



The wonders of time-zones.  As It Happens won't air here for another two hours.  Thus the necessity of links.

Thanks.


Roy


----------



## punisher_6d

Hence the official DND link, Roy. :


----------



## armyvern

Punisher_6D said:
			
		

> Hence the official DND link, Roy. :



Moderator Warning.

Enough.

Imagine if you were a member of one of these soldiers family, and something was posted here before YOU had a chance to notify granparents etc before it hit the news.

You want to argue about it; carry on somewhere else.

The DS post asking for a link came after comments like this one:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65447/post-605691.html#msg605691

The point was and is, it does not get posted onto this site, unless it is linked to another official public source. Lest this site be accused of being the one to leak names, details etc before the NOK has authorized, or any "rumour" that turns out to be true ... or untrue.

We are more professional than that here.

And with that, I welcome you to the Milnet.ca Warning System.

ArmyVern
The Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## a78jumper

A shame. Thoughts and prayers to all concerned family and friends alike.

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/08/22/soldier-killed.html?ref=rss


----------



## armyvern

This item is being re-opened with a Warning from Moderator:

Here is the official Press Release on todays tragic incident. As members serving in this Nation's uniform, it is our duty to respect the wishes of families of our fallen.

Please note that the part I have highlighted.

It is the policy of Milnet.ca to comply with official regulations regarding any incidents such as this. As such, we must all make sure to remember this when we post links to news articles etc that are "speculating" and end with statements like "this information has not been officially confirmed." 

With the COs Press Conference on television this evening, and this Press Release later; the "speculation" became official. Please keep this in mind in the future; the CF has it's policy regarding the releasing of details due to NOK considerations.

The media does not, necessarily, have the same motivations.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2428



> News Release
> Two Canadian soldiers and Afghan Interpreter killed in Afghanistan
> CEFCOM NR–07.034 - August 22, 2007
> 
> OTTAWA - Two Canadian soldiers, and one Afghan interpreter were killed at approximately 6:19 p.m. Kandahar time today when their Light Armoured Vehicle (LAV III) struck a suspected mine approximately 50 kms West of Kandahar City. One Canadian soldier and two Canadian journalists were also injured at the time of the explosion and have been evacuated by helicopter to the Multinational Hospital at Kandahar Airfield.
> 
> The incident occurred during Operation EAGLE EYE, a joint Afghan National Security Force (ANSF) and ISAF operation aimed at further stabilizing the District of Zharey. Members of the 3e Bataillon du Royal 22e Régiment and ANSF advanced to secure the western region of Zharey, where insurgents have been most active, to strengthen security conditions so that meetings can be held with local elders and authorities to support the delivery of reconstruction projects.
> 
> The names of the casualties are being withheld pending next of kin notification.
> 
> -30-
> 
> NOTE TO EDITORS/NEWS DIRECTORS:
> 
> *The identities and home units of the fallen will only be released when next-of-kin notification is complete, and in accordance with the family’s wishes. *


----------



## The Bread Guy

And let's not forget the translator.....


----------



## tomahawk6

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> And let's not forget the translator.....



And of course the journalists who were injured in the incident.


----------



## geo

To family, friends and comrades in arms,
my condolences and best wishes

RIP

CHIMO!


----------



## 1feral1

I hate news like this, but it truly re-enforces the danger faced by our lads all the time while in country. 

I know we always say our thoughts are with their families and friends back home, but firstly, mine are always with their fellow Mbrs on the ground, and the shock of the loss they too must endure. 

During my tour, we all worked very close, and I got to know my men very well. Kids first names, favourite pizza, their wild stories. They were colourful blokes. You know, I worried about them more than I did myself, and I often wondered how I would deal with a loss of any of them if they were killed or horribly wounded.

My Roto was lucky, and any losses were either medical or admin. Even though we felt lucky for them to leave, we missed them, kept in contact with them even after they were back home, and we were still in hell's kitchen.

During those 7 months there, I had never felt a closer bond in my life.

I wish I could say there will be no more casualties, but its only mid August, and there is plenty of war to go around for years to come. Yesterday at 6 RAR, we were talking about the Canucks in the Ghan, and the casualties that have been endured.

For our tomorrows, these men are giving their todays. Please remember that.

Wes


----------



## Haggis

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> And of course the journalist who was killed along with two others who were injured.



According to the news release, the two journalists survived.  Even so, I wish a speedy recovery to them and RIP to all three fallen souls.


----------



## pbi

_Ils sont nos freres._


----------



## CdnArtyWife

I mourn the loss of more fallen as I finally welcome home my next door neighbor, and anxiously await the homecoming of our other family and friends overseas.

Its not the best way to start a Roto, that is for certain.

Sincerest conolences to the friends, family and regt of the fallen.

RIP  

CAW


----------



## Scotty Hortonville

"...To your Fallen Comrades salute..."

(I've grown to hate those words...)


----------



## Cloud Cover

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> This item is being re-opened with a Warning from Moderator:
> 
> Here is the official Press Release on todays tragic incident. As members serving in this Nation's uniform, it is our duty to respect the wishes of families of our fallen.
> 
> Please note that the part I have highlighted.
> 
> It is the policy of Milnet.ca to comply with official regulations regarding any incidents such as this. As such, we must all make sure to remember this when we post links to news articles etc that are "speculating" and end with statements like "this information has not been officially confirmed."
> 
> With the COs Press Conference on television this evening, and this Press Release later; the "speculation" became official. Please keep this in mind in the future; the CF has it's policy regarding the releasing of details due to NOK considerations.
> 
> The media does not, necessarily, have the same motivations.
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2428



Well said Vern. Thanks.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CBC Article

2 Canadian soldiers, interpreter killed in Afghanistan
Radio-Canada journalist suffers serious leg injury
Last Updated: Wednesday, August 22, 2007 | 9:27 PM ET 
CBC News 
Two Canadian soldiers and an Afghan interpreter were killed by a roadside bomb Wednesday in southern Afghanistan.

The incident also injured a third soldier and a Radio-Canada journalist.

"This is an extremely difficult situation, and particularly so for the families, friends and colleagues of these individuals," said Brig.-Gen. Guy Laroche, the commander of the Canadian troops in Afghanistan.

"Obviously there is no way to comfort those who are mourning, if only to say those soldiers were committed and involved in a mission that they believed in," Laroche told reporters in Kandahar.

The soldiers, whose names have not been released, were from the famed Quebec-based Royal 22nd Regiment, known as the Van Doos. Their deaths bring the total number of Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan since 2002 to 69.

The Canadians killed and injured Wednesday were riding in a light-armoured vehicle about 50 kilometres west of Kandahar when they hit the roadside bomb, or improvised explosive device, Laroche said.

The bomb is believed to have been planted by insurgents who were retreating following an hour-long battle with Canadian soldiers.

"I want to say that the casualties today came about at the end of the operation that was carried out," Laroche said, noting that the mission was a success.

"In other words, we had reached the target, we had carried out the mission and in fact they were consolidating on the target and that's when the incident happened."

'We are always facing potential threats and risks'
Laroche acknowledged that such work is risky.

"It's no more dangerous today than it was yesterday, but once again we are always facing potential threats and risks," he said.

"We don't want these things to happen, but unfortunately it happened, so there's not much you can do about it," he added. "The only thing you have to do now is to carry on with the mission, and that's exactly what we are doing."

The Van Doos, who have been posted in Afghanistan for less than a month, are already coping with the loss of Pte. Simon Longtin, the first Van Doos soldier to die in Afghanistan.

Longtin, 23, was killed Sunday when the vehicle he was in hit a roadside bomb. His body arrived back in Canada from Afghanistan just hours before the latest deaths were announced on Wednesday.

"It's been a troubling day here, just a few weeks on the job and already this conflict is testing the Van Doos," the CBC's Brooks DeCillia said, reporting from Kandahar.

Two Radio-Canada journalists affected
Radio-Canada, meanwhile, confirmed that two of its journalists were involved in the attack.

Cameraman Charles Dubois, 29, suffered a serious leg injury and had to have surgery at a military hospital. His injury is not life-threatening.

He is the first Radio-Canada journalist to be injured in a war.

His colleague Patrice Roy, a 44-year-old reporter, was not hurt, but is in shock.

Both journalists volunteered to go to Afghanistan and were well-trained, said Radio-Canada, which is the French arm of the CBC.

Alain Saulnier, the general manager of information at Radio-Canada, said his thoughts and the thoughts of those at CBC and Radio-Canada are with the victims' families and loved ones.

"We were fully aware of the dangers involved in our Afghanistan coverage, but also of its critical importance for Canadians, and we are determined to continue it," he said in a written statement.

No other information has been released about the Afghan interpreter.


----------



## Strike

RIP soldiers.

And a speedy recovery to those that were hurt.


----------



## mudrecceman

RIP.  My condolences to the Regimental Families, loved ones, friends and families of the fallen.

 :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute:


----------



## Rocketryan

RIP Troops and the Interpreter


----------



## manhole

Condolences to the families and friends of the fallen......a speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## 043

God Speed!!! Thank you.


----------



## ArmyRick

RIP Troops, Je me souviens!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

MND STATEMENT

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Deaths of Two Canadian Soldiers in Afghanistan
NR–07.077 - August 23, 2007

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the deaths of two Canadian soldiers and an Afghan interpreter, and the wounding of one soldier and two members of the media:

“I am deeply saddened by the loss of two Canadian soldiers who died today in Afghanistan. I would like to extend my condolences to the families and loved ones of Master Corporal Christian Duchesne and of the remaining soldier, whose name is being temporarily withheld at the request of the family. My thoughts and prayers are with them during this time of great sorrow. I also wish a speedy recovery to the soldier injured in this incident.

These soldiers were participating in a joint operation to further stabilize an area west of Kandahar City with the aim to strengthen security conditions so that meetings can be held with local elders and authorities to facilitate reconstruction projects. These soldiers were helping to bring back hope to a population that has seen much hardship and turmoil. Their actions have brought hope to this oppressed people.

My sympathies also go to the two members of the media injured in today's attack, and to their families. Our condolences also go to the family of the Afghan interpreter who lost his life in the incident.

Let us never forget these brave soldiers, whose self-sacrifice served to make life better for others.”

-30-

Master Corporal Christian Duchesne was a member of 5e Ambulance de campagne, Royal 22e Régiment, based out of Valcartier, Quebec.


----------



## Reccesoldier

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Gentlemen, the point is they we do not allow posts identifying personnel, units, etc., without a public source link.  There are people on the forum that are in the know with these incidents, and we do not want to be the source of a premature leak before the official release.  Therefore, any such posts without a direct linked public source will be challenged and/or removed.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff



First of all, my condolences to those who are suffering this loss.

WARNING RANT INBOUND

This information was initially released in spite of a comms lockdown and in *MY OPINION * radio Canada should, as a result be asked (read: told) to leave and never come back.

Can you imagine the feelings of every single family member sitting here in Canada?  

Neither one of these reporters were dead, and I'm sure that they (unlike the troops on this Op) were afforded the opportunity to contact their families as soon as humanly possible.  So with their families most likely in the know they felt they had the right to torture those families here at home with the "news" that 2 Vandoo's had been killed?  This is inexcusable irresponsible journalism, it shows a complete disregard for the troops on the ground, the families at home and the orders and directives of the Canadian Forces which these so called journalists were supposed to be operating under.

I certainly hope that Radio Canada pays for this "scoop"


----------



## a_majoor

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> This information was initially released in spite of a comms lockdown and in *MY OPINION * radio Canada should, as a result be asked (read: told) to leave and never come back.
> 
> Can you imagine the feelings of every single family member sitting here in Canada?
> 
> Neither one of these reporters were dead, and I'm sure that they (unlike the troops on this Op) were afforded the opportunity to contact their families as soon as humanly possible.  So with their families most likely in the know they felt they had the right to torture those families here at home with the "news" that 2 Vandoo's had been killed?  This is inexcusable irresponsible journalism, it shows a complete disregard for the troops on the ground, the families at home and the orders and directives of the Canadian Forces which these so called journalists were supposed to be operating under.
> 
> I certainly hope that Radio Canada pays for this "scoop"



Or we can take direct action:

1. Publicly boycott CBC stations (we probably don't watch/listen anymore anyway). A letter to the local station outlining the above incident and perhaps a CC to the rival stations. Cut and paste from Reccesoldier's post, it has the right tone.

2. Make sure all your friends know and get them to join.

3. CBC TV has advertisers; let the sponsors know you no longer support CBC and why.

4. Write your MP using Reccesoldier's post.

Further eroding the audience and threatening the funding will probably have a much bigger impact than tossing these two ghouls.


----------



## armoured recce man

two heroes are gone condolences to all their families and friends, so sad


----------



## geo

Mcpl Christian Duchesne was a medic belonging to 5th Fd Ambulance - attached to the R22R for the duration.
A former gunner with 5 RALC, he leaves a wife and three daughters.

Repose en paix mon ami

CHIMO!


----------



## punisher_6d

Radio-Canada reporter describes moment of Afghan blast:

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/08/23/journalist-afghan.html


----------



## karl28

RIP soldiers.

    speedy recovery to those that were hurt.


----------



## deedster

Thoughts and prayers to the family & friends of the fallen.  RIP, your sacrifice will not be forgotten.  Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## freeze_time311

RIP Soldiers.  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Armymedic

Another medic.

Damn.


----------



## Lance Wiebe

Godspeed, soldiers.  You'll not be forgotten.

My condolences to the family and friends of these two fine soldiers.


----------



## Jungle

Both have now been identified:
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070822/soldier_deaths_070823/20070823?hub=TopStories


----------



## civmick

a_majoor said:
			
		

> Or we can take direct action


If RC's presence in Afstan is separately managed from "English" CBC then I would hold fire on eCBC - after all you don't want to lose Mercer who has been one of the best supporters (in terms of reach to the ordinary punter) of the CF's mission.  Concentrate on the organisation that did wrong, rather than the CBC mothercorp.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

:cdnsalute: :cdnsalute:  My condolances to the family, friends and comrades of the fallen Van doo's

Also a  :cdnsalute: to the Translator, these guys give it all for their country as well (perhaps someone can make a Afghan salute for these occasions?)


As for the reporter in this link

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/08/23/journalist-afghan.html

I watched the interview this morning, he was visibly shaken, but I have to wonder how someone becomes a veteran reporter on a conflict when he does not know either the French or English term for a mine clearing vehicle?


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences to the family and friends of Master Warrant Officer Mercier and MCpl Duchesne.

Our Loss
By Irvine Bruce 

They came when they were called,
They asked for little and received less.
They fought for honor and truth,
In a world in which there was precious little.
We have been made better for their sacrifice
And yet we are poorer by their passing.
Ultimately in spite of their lost lives,
We must recognize that the greatest loss lies with us;
For we have been stripped of their lives and their gifts.
Of all the children they will never father,
of the students they will never tutor,
of the truth they will never uncover,
of the dreams they had that no mortal will ever know,
of the best of humanity that they can never again be.

We cannot remember them as well as we should,
We will never remember them as well as we do now.
Alas, we barely knew them at all.
But they died in out stead,
And if there is one thing we should know,
one thing we must take from this desolate moment;
it is that they could have been us,
and they must be us.
We must live for them.
We must try to achieve the promise that was embodied their lives,
before they were so nobly cast aside for our sake.
This is the only way
we can shoulder this otherwise unbearable debt.
By their selfless sacrifice they have shown
that this is how they would have had it,
had they by some accident of fate
been left as the living
and not we.


----------



## geo

the loss of MWO Mercier will be a big loss to the Coy & the Btn
Good soldier that the men would follow to hell & back.

Repose en paix mon ami

Je me souviens!

CHIMO!


----------



## missing1

:cdnsalute: Repose en paix mon ami  

Dave Payne


----------



## vonGarvin

Here's hoping that the members of B Coy will receive comfort in the loss of their medic and their Sergeant Major (I assume he is the Sgt Major given his rank).
I also hope that their friends and family are comforted in this, their time of loss.

RIP

"Je me souviens!"


----------



## Jungle

I have known Mario Mercier for some time; although we never served in the same Battalion, we attended a few courses together, and our career paths were somewhat parallel. He was one of those guys who was always in a good mood, and very curious !!

Mario, repose en paix; Tu as fait ta part, on ne peut qu'espérer maintenant être à la hauteur pour prendre la relève.  

À la famille de Mario, mes plus sincères condoléances.

Je Me Souviens


----------



## 3rd Herd

Repose en Paix


----------



## bdcasey916

À la famille de Mario, mes plus sincères condoléances.

Je Me Souviens   

Repose en Paix 



No matter what regiment or battalion we are or what cap badge we were on our beret, we are all brothers in arms in the end, we all stand beside, fight beside and grieve beside one another.  

I am at CFMSS right now and the loss of not only a fantastic medic, but an experience MWO is a loss to us all.

Take the time to remember them and all those who have fallen before them


----------



## CF_Enthusiast

CBC newsworld is now showing a "balanced opinion" from the people of Quebec on the AStan mission. It's just a bunch of people saying that "It's too bad are soldiers are dying for nothing."


----------



## Haggis

Mes condoléances plus profondes au régiment, aux corps, à la famille et aux amis du tombé.  Vous serez manqué et vous serez rappelé.


----------



## Good2Golf

Mes pensées et sentiments les plus sinceres aux familles et des amis des perdus. Reposez en pais, combattants.  Je me souviens.


----------



## TN2IC

Je Me Souviens   

Repose en Paix


----------



## proudnurse

My condolences to friends and family of the fallen  

~Rebecca


----------



## ModlrMike

Je Me Souviens

Repose, mes frères, Repose en Paix


----------



## 29CARR

Rest in Peace Fallen Comrades (MWO Mercier, MCpl Duchesne, and Afghan interpreter).  My prayers go out to your comrades, your families, and those injured in the explosion.  This tragic event is another reminder that soldiers and civilians from foreign nations are working together with Afghans for the good of Afghanistan.  Thank you for your contributions, many civilians, from both countries, will continue to benefit from your sacrifices.  
SLP


----------



## 043

Colin P said:
			
		

> I watched the interview this morning, he was visibly shaken, but I have to wonder how someone becomes a veteran reporter on a conflict when he does not know either the French or English term for a mine clearing vehicle?



I won't hijack this thread.............a Leopard Tank, with a mine roller is NOT a mine clearing vehicle. So perhaps before you come aboard someone who just experienced a life changing moment, you should cut him some slack. You don't seem to know what a mine clearing vehicle is either!


----------



## Douke

Bugles are calling, from prairie to shore. 
In our memories never failing, two fine men suffer no more.

_Je me souviens_


----------



## geo

Bien dit Douke

CHIMO!


----------



## Bobby Rico

RIP troops.  

Les pensées vont à la famille des défunts.


----------



## Brockvegas

Rest well brothers, you've earned it. 
  :'(  

And to the Interpretor, may Allah give you peace, friend.


----------



## tomahawk6

Ramp ceremony slide show on CBC web site. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/photogalleries/ramp/index.html


----------



## BernDawg

RIP Troops.


----------



## WLSC

This is the Cross the coy made for them...


----------



## BernDawg

RIP Troops


----------



## geo

FusMR said:
			
		

> This is the Cross the coy made for them...



The message on the cross says it all..... "We're staying!"


----------



## M Feetham

Fair winds and following seas 

Je me souviens
Feet


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2007/10/27/4610161-cp.html

Soldiers still paying tribute and mourning loss of popular sergeant major
By Bill Graveland, THE CANADIAN PRESS
     
FORWARD OPERATING BASE WILSON, Afghanistan 
 There is something completely incongruous about a cute, cuddly children's toy strapped to the front of a vehicle capable of dispensing death. 
The Light Armoured Vehicle (LAV) is a favourite of the Canadian military and sports both a machine-gun and a 25-mm cannon. The Taliban refer to the cannon as the "magic gun" because once it hits a target the person disappears. 

This Canadian base west of Kandahar is literally awash in ankle deep sand. The terrain is flat with the exception of mountains rising above the ever-changing landscape in the distance. 
A row of LAVs stand at the ready - identical in nearly every way - right down to a teddy bears strapped to the front of each vehicle. 

The bears are an ongoing tribute to Master Warrant Officer Mario Mercier, 43, of the Royal 22nd Regiment - the sergeant major affectionately known to his charges as "Papa Bear." 
A big, burly bear of a man, Mercier used to refer to his men as his 'little bear cubs' and his cubs miss him terribly.  
  
Mercier and Master Cpl. Christian Duchesne, 34, of the 5th Field Ambulance, died Aug. 22 when their LAV drove over a roadside bomb on a dusty hill in Zhari district, about 50 kilometres west of Kandahar. It happened after a successful daylong offensive against the Taliban. 

Zhari and the Panjwaii districts, just to the south, have been Taliban hotbeds and the site of many battles involving Canadian troops over the last couple of years. 
"We have them (the toy bears) on our LAVs as a commemoration of our sergeant major," said an emotional Sgt. Martin Painchault. 
"The sergeant major, for me, was my father in my job," he said. "He was my God, my model." 

Soldiers are generally not overly prone to sentimentality. There is a reason the expression "soldiering on" has been a catchphrase for the military for centuries. So the emotion these men feel for their fallen friend and mentor is rare. 
"He was taking good care of us. He was like the father of the company," explained Pte. Francis Archambault from Val Cartier, Que. 

"He was the one working really hard to fix the company. He chose every guy in the company. He knew us. We knew him." 
But the military state of mind seemed to kick in at that moment. 
"We all know that these things can happen and we have to get over it," Archambault shrugged. 

Capt. Shawn Thompson, a member of the engineers from nearby Masum Ghar, said it is an honour when soldiers hold their leaders in such high esteem. 
"He was well respected by the troops. It was a great loss, his troops certainly felt it," said Thompson. 

Gen. Rick Hillier, Canada's chief of defence staff, told The Canadian Press last Thursday that he had only met Mercier a few times but his reputation preceded him. 
"I know him because I know so many like him: incredible soldiers who are first and foremost incredible Canadians," said Hillier. 

"The incredible man that he was made him an incredible soldier and the people who worked with him will tell you that because they appreciated what he brought to this unit." 
There is a large crude wooden cross in an other area of the camp in memory of both Mercier and Duchesne. Duchesne's nickname was 'Conan' while 'Mes P'tits Oursons' (My Little Bear Cubs) is carved beside Mercier's name. 

At the bottom of the cross are the words "Nous resterons" - "We will stay."


----------



## Avary

In memory of our fallen brothers in arms.


----------

